# Madone 5.2 or 6.2 H3 fit vs Roubaix Expert...



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

...those are the two finalists. 

Curious as to input from others....having some trouble deciding!

Both are great bikes. 

I wonder if anyone has any tidbit of information that would push me one way or the other.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

I strongly suggest you buy all three and send me the ones you don't like 

Seriously, the H3 Treks seem to have slightly longer head tube and slightly shorter top tube lengths compared to the Roubaix. Example 54cm: head tube is 165mm on the Roubaix vs. 170mm on the Trek. Top tube is 548mm on the Roubaix vs. 541mm on the Trek. There are other similar, yet slight, differences in geometry. 

Hence, I'd expect the Trek to have a more upright feel to it, assuming of course that you're using the same size stem and spacers. My guess is that by changing the stem and/or spacers you can get either frame to roughly match the feel of the other, at least in terms of size.

Did you test ride an H3 frame and the Roubaix? If you did and consider them a wash in terms of feel, I'd buy the one that's carried at whatever LBS you like better (assuming both Trek and Specialized are not carried by the same LBS).

The Madone 6.2 looks the best IMO. I don't care for the matte gray that seems to be all the rage these days.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

I actually test rode the 5.2 matte black. In person it looks far better than the webpage. FAR BETTER.

If I got that one it would be a wheel upgrade for sure. I ride the Roubaix this weekend. I'll let you guys know. 

I have an '03 5200. The differnce between the two is astounding. I am 45, and have some neck issues so I need the upright position. 

I had a warranty issue with the Bontrager wheels 4-5 years ago and the wheels were actually out of warranty but clearly defective. They swapped out the set, no questions asked. Very nice. Trek/Bontrager is great on warranty stuff.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I had a 2011 Roubaix Expert and just bought a 2012 5.2 in the glossey/matte black. I got the H2 version. I like to switch up my bikes every once in awhile so the Roubaix was a fine bike but I liked the look of the 5.2 and it had the new black Ultegra. I switched wheels and brought the Trek down to around 15.8 lbs. The Roubaix was about a pound heavier with the same wheels. I didn't pay much attention to geometry. Otherwise they are both fine bikes with the Trek being about as smooth riding without the Zertz gimmick.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

dougrocky123 said:


> Trek being about as smooth riding without the Zertz gimmick.


I've wondered if the Trek, Roubaix, Giant Defy Advanced, and other comfort type bikes really feel all that different unless ridden back to back.


----------



## Bruiser69 (Oct 19, 2011)

mgringle said:


> I've wondered if the Trek, Roubaix, Giant Defy Advanced, and other comfort type bikes really feel all that different unless ridden back to back.


I had this exact same problem back in May. I had been saving for a couple of years for a Roubaix and finally had enough to make my purchase. I went into the LBS that sells Specialized to test ride the Expert. It was out back so he fitted me up on a Canondale Synapse to ride while he sorted out the Roubaix. When it came to riding the Roubaix I felt underwhelmed and a bit depleted (would have preferred the Cannondale out of the two). I tried an Ultegra Cannondale Synapse that was better again.

Because I had time and had by now decided the Roubaix wasn't the bike for me I went across the road to the Trek dealer and tried a Madone 5. Straight away it felt even better - so much so that I rode it twice as far as the other three bikes. The dealer offered to loan me the bike for the day but this wasn't needed - I had found my new ride. The LBS where I bought the bike has been excellent in every regard from sizing, fitting, add ons etc.

I love the 5.2 H2 and don't notice it to me any more or less aggressive in geometry than the other bikes. A proper size and fit will resolve these issues in anycase. Unless you are a senior rider or suffer a physical problem that specifically requires a more upright position then I would stick with the H2 over the H3.

At the end of the day - they are all quality bikes. Do as I did, go for a ride and make an judgement call on the quality of the service the LBS provide and whether you can see yourself dealing with them after the sale. Good luck


----------

